# Port Barrel help



## Tyroneshoolace (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I picked up two of the la bodega port kits in hopes to make some quality port to start a port barrel.

I was looking into this barrel http://www.barrelsonline.com/ShowProduct.aspx?ID=20

Not sure if anyone has any experience with this company and if so please share.

My concern is that if I wait until the port is clear, stabilized, and fortified, then put it into this barrel for it's permanent home that it will soon become over oaked as nothing would have been in it or would ever be in it. I am wondering if I would have to put a few wines through it first to "use" up the oak then use it for a port barrel?

Also with having a port in the barrel, with it being fortified to around 20% will I still need to monitor sulphites and add k-meta periodically or will the high alcohol percentage take care of this for me?

Ty


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 30, 2012)

One thing port can do is take ALOT of oak but there is still a limit. You need at least 3 kits lined up and ready when you get a new barrel. The first kit can go in for 4 weeks max, 2nd 8 weeks, 3rd 12-16 weeks. Taste along the way and remember that the oak levels will fall back so don't panic if you think you over did something. I would not fortify or add the F-pack until your finished with the barrel time. That way you won't have the sweetened port soaking into the pores of the barrel and back sweetening the next wine. Just leave it as wine and oak it for 4 weeks etc. Only add the F-Pack and fortify once you are done with barrel time. 

Remember you should end up with ~8 gallons of finished Port once you add the F-Packs and Fortify so you will need a 5G and a 3G carboy to bulk age it all for a few months and let it all "marry". Then you can bottle. I bulk aged my La Bodega for a full 12 months before bottling it. 

Fantastic Port and easily the best tasting wine hands down I have ever made. So good I wanted to just bottle it as wine and not make Port out of it.


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, 

I was looking to use this barrel for permanent port barrel use where the wine stays in the barrel. When you draw a little off every now and again you top it up with a port or brandy gradually becoming a "house blend" style of port. 

With what you pointed it is looking like I am going to have to put a few reds through to use up some of the oak flavour before I make it the permanent home for the port. 

Anyone have a port barrel like this? A member of my club has had one for years and his port is absolutely fantastic. 

Ty


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 1, 2012)

I believe this company is located in Mexico, do you know what kind of oak they use?
The pricing is great, I'd check them out to make sure that the wood they use is favorable to wines. I almost ordered oak barrels from an international company until I found that the type of oak used would not impart any oak into the wine.
I am interested in finding out the details, the price is the best I've seen in my searches.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 26, 2012)

I have commented on these barrels several times over the last week as I have the 20L one.
They do come from Mexico, the website claiming they are made from American white oak.
Barrel seemed to be well made and charred to a nice medium which is perfect for wine.

I read somewhere though, not to get the one with black bands as the paint will peel off, but to go with the steel bands.

As I have just started to use this barrel I can't comment on the taste of the wine yet.


----------



## Tyroneshoolace (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks and please keep me posted on your barrel as I haven't gotten one yet based on the little feedback.


----------

